# friction disk rubber came off



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

So i have one of these one piece friction disk off a craftsman that the rubber came off the metal disk, I guess the only fix is a new friction disk?
Has anyone tried anything to attach these back on?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

get a new assembly, an attempt to fix it will be wasted time and dreaded shoveling ! jmo


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Replace it. Buy new.


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

replace it. buy new...i bought 2, so i didnt have to wait for shipping next time and have one on hand


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Dude - I hate it when my rubber slips off!! :>P LOL - sorry I could resist


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Thats what my plan was to buy new, guess I will see if they have one in stock tomorrow


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Get an OEM disc if possible. I bought an aftermarket one at NAPA and the rubber peeled off after about 15 minutes of use. Horrible quality.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

"If you're going to do something, do it right the first time" -words my old man told me growing up, and still to this day.
I'd say it applies quite well to your situation...buy new and [hopefully] don't worry about it for some time to come


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Avoid the inevitable failure and frustrations a repaired disc will bring.
Buy a new one and avoid the grief a DIY repair will ultimately bring.
This is one of the main components in your drive line.

Trying to repair it would be like attempting to use a small diameter tree trunk to replace a driveshaft in a pickup truck.....it may work for short period, but soon you'll be right back under that truck installing what you should have installed to begin with......a real driveshaft.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

get a new one it will be cheap insurance.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What's the model of the Craftsman or better yet what was the part number of the disc.

I've managed to get them from Oreilly auto parts before and they come with a warranty. Order on the phone and pickup same day or next.

Example: List: Search for '7-04211' | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

The general consensus is that perhaps the pressure pushing the rubber disc against the metal disc, might be too great. If the disc fails again, look into reducing the pressure.
Sid


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's a silly question - would an Ariens disc fit a Craftsman? Are they all prettty much the same design? I guess I have never paid any thought/attention to that.... I would be surprised if they are.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Boraz


_
"Here's a silly question - would an Ariens disc fit a Craftsman? Are they all prettty much the same design? I guess I have never paid any thought/attention to that.... I would be surprised if they are. "_

There are a number of different designs, diameters, with a bearing, just the rubber but there a quite a few that "share" because they have the same parents. If it's an MTD, Troy (MTD), Craftsman (MTD) ... they will likely share as would Ariens with Sno Tec.
I'm saying you need to look.

This shows some of the crossovers: MTD Friction Disc - Jacks Small Engines


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ztnoo said:


> Trying to repair it would be like attempting to use a small diameter tree trunk to replace a driveshaft in a pickup truck.....it may work for short period, but soon you'll be right back under that truck installing what you should have installed to begin with......a real driveshaft.


Attaching the U joints to a tree trunk would be a pure PITA to boot...


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Attaching the U joints to a tree trunk would be a pure PITA to boot...


Yeah it sure would.....but it would be a first class mechanical novelty :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Well changed the friction disk on the craftsman all is good now, while
I was at it, I decided to change the friction disk on the 1986 jd 824 which was pretty easy just take out 3 bolts and it comes right out, also changed the axle bushings as the one side with the drive chain had some play so now I'm ready for the 30cm they're calling for tomorrow.
I sold the craftsman and kept old faithful JD


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

atta boy! Good Ol JD's are still going strong......


----------



## Jimstars (Mar 14, 2018)

I had put an old rubber disk back on many times (hah hah) including gluing it to try to keep it from slipping off.

It worked until it finally would just not stay on so I sprung for a new rubber disk.

That worked for all this winter then it also mysteriously slipped off (Twice) even though it was practically new.

Here is what the problem was and the fix.

The two plates on either side that have to hold the disc very snuggly had bent or spread apart slightly and were no longer holding the disk firmly.

The solution was to take a pair of vice grips and slowly work around the entire metal disk crimping them slightly closer together. (this is while the disk was still slipped off).

After that those two metal disk plates were able to firmly hold the disk in place even under a lot of stress ( like when your blower just stop forward at a big snowbank).

So, next time it slips off try crimping those plates a little closer together.. You may not even need to buy and replace the **** rubber wheel and you will certainly get snow blowing again without having to wait for parts or repeatedly putting the rubber disc back on again.

Wish I had discovered this sooner and hope it helps a lot of people.

This was on a Craftsman (MTD) 9hp 28 inch Model 247.88790 (2005).

J


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

They have a tendency to peel off if you try and shift on the fly........Always stop and clutch before shifting.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Quick related question : how long does a friction disc usually last ?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

broo said:


> Quick related question : how long does a friction disc usually last ?


I'd reckon that the Rubber Ring lasts about* 250 hours* of forward movement; so I keep a spare on hand.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF jimstars

As for how long a disc lasts, that would depend entirely on how it's treated. If it's slipping due to oil or grease getting on it, operator slipping it intentionally, engine size, tension against the driving disc, use of something that would degrade the rubber as a cleaner, ...

I've replaced worn or damaged ones on machines I've picked up but I've never managed to wear one out (yet :wink2.

.


----------

